# cannabis lupulus



## Kalyseeds




----------



## Locked

That thing is weird....


----------



## SkunkPatronus

Is that a reveg with all those odd shaped leaves, i do see some normal ones in there?

Revegatated plants have odd shaped leaves for a while, and if you combine a lot of stretch and odd leaves you have basically what i'm looking at right now... or is it some strain i haven't ever seen before?


----------



## OGKushman

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> *or is it some strain i haven't ever seen before?*


this.

you sure you know em all? 

· C. americana 
· C. chinensis 
· C. erratica 
· C. foetens 
· C. generalis 
· C. gigantea 
· C. indica 
· C. intersita 
· C. kafiristanica 
· C. lupulus 
· C. macrosperma 
· C. ruderalis 
· C. sativa 
· C. sativa 'Chamaeleon' 
· C. sativa 'Finola' 
· C. sativa 'Grace' 
· C. sativa indica (Hemp) 
· C. sativa 'Medisins' 
· C. sativa sativa ( Hemp) 
· C. sativa spontanea 
· C. sativa spontanea var. spontanea ( Hemp) 
· C. sativa subsp. indica 
· C. sativa L. 'USO 31' 
· C. sativa var. indica 
· C. sativa var. kafiristanica
 · C. sativa var. ruderalis 
· C. sativa var. sativa 
· C. × intersita

i THINK THATS ALL OF THEM IN ORDER 









*
~SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL PLANT KALY~*-THANKS FOR POSING
YOU MIND IF I KEEP THE PICS FOR ARCHIVING?


----------



## Alistair

Humulus lupulus (Common hop) is a species of Humulus in the Cannabaceae family.  I got this from Wikepedia.


----------



## Hick

mj grafted to a hops plant. me thinks ??


----------



## Funkfarmer

Hick said:
			
		

> mj grafted to a hops plant. me thinks ??


 

For what reason?


----------



## Smot_poker

weed that gets you drunk? haha i have no clue.


----------



## zipflip

wat in the world is that thing.  i see like 4 or 5 diff sistint patterns of leaves on that whole thing including wat appears to be a ivy lookin vine goin on on the right side of it and teh rest stalk n stem and  :huh:  
  frankenstein MJ.  maybe he took bunch of plants that leaves resembeld taht of MJ  including MJ and grafted them all onto one gnarly rootbase and stem/stalk.  idk :confused2:  id sure love to know wat it is tho  LOL.


----------



## SkunkPatronus

OGKushman said:
			
		

> this.
> 
> you sure you know em all?
> 
> · C. americana
> · C. chinensis
> · C. erratica
> · C. foetens
> · C. generalis
> · C. gigantea
> · C. indica
> · C. intersita
> · C. kafiristanica
> · C. lupulus
> · C. macrosperma
> · C. ruderalis
> · C. sativa
> · C. sativa 'Chamaeleon'
> · C. sativa 'Finola'
> · C. sativa 'Grace'
> · C. sativa indica (Hemp)
> · C. sativa 'Medisins'
> · C. sativa sativa ( Hemp)
> · C. sativa spontanea
> · C. sativa spontanea var. spontanea ( Hemp)
> · C. sativa subsp. indica
> · C. sativa L. 'USO 31'
> · C. sativa var. indica
> · C. sativa var. kafiristanica
> · C. sativa var. ruderalis
> · C. sativa var. sativa
> · C. × intersita
> 
> i THINK THATS ALL OF THEM IN ORDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL PLANT KALY~*-THANKS FOR POSING
> YOU MIND IF I KEEP THE PICS FOR ARCHIVING?


 

I guess not... not that i really ever thought i knew anything anyhow, but i love to grow pot and tomatoes...but i'm thinking i know less about the pot than i thought; but  I guess anything in the genus cannabreacea(sp?) can actually pollenate each other... and i havne't worked with any other than actual indys, sativa's and regualr hemp... so what is it??? hops/pot or what/pot?

This is right up there with blue tomatoes...I want one!


----------



## zipflip

> blue tomatoes


 :huh:


----------



## Kalyseeds

Hick said:
			
		

> mj grafted to a hops plant. me thinks ??


Hi it is a  Japan hop plant(humulus japoicus) since 2001 i am working on this. i have made a crossing from canna. plants with the hop and it works!!! It is lovely and turns stoned


----------



## zipflip

dude i  so gotta see more pix of this baby.
  let the pix roll kaly  :aok:  im interested    :48:

looks pretty slick i must say.


----------



## Kalyseeds

grafting of cannabis is very simple.
Graft Hybrids and Chimeras


----------



## zipflip

you just took a top of a MJ plant and grafted it to a node on the other plant...  at least thats wat the pic looks liek to me.
  i alwas thought the grafting concept was pretty neat. only never really seen any pix or info on graftin MJ til now.
  :aok:  thanks for sharrin tho for sure.

so do you use anything to put on the graft to aid in healing ,  or just slice and strap em together?


----------



## OGKushman

more High Quality pics please...


----------



## Hick

I wanna grow one plant with five different strains budding on it..


----------



## zipflip

i wanna graft mj to a tree :hubba:  lol
  how bout a sativa elm
 or a poplar haze
  or a spruce hashplant
 or redwood bigbud   lol


----------



## zipflip

so when grafting MJ to another species of plant does it then take on a similar growing disposition as teh existing root based plant or does teh MJ part of it do its own thing then seperate fromt he host plant


----------



## Kalyseeds

~SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL PLANT KALY~-THANKS FOR POSING
YOU MIND IF I KEEP THE PICS FOR ARCHIVING?

please ,i give you all my pics and more.
you look by google :Grower.ch Forum - Alles über Hanf für den Eigengebrauch!-kalyseeds


----------



## Kalyseeds

View attachment 140935


[COLOR=#000000 ! important][/color]


----------



## Kalyseeds

View attachment 140940


----------



## zipflip

awesome pix kaly :aok:


----------



## gourmet

We always theorized on crossing MJ roots to hops top for hops that gets you stoned and does not look like pot plants to grow in the garden.  Never seriously tried it but assumed due to close relationship it might be possible (this from non horticulture majors).

Very interesting.


----------



## Kalyseeds

thank you for interesting
i send more pix of the hybrids







grafting cannabis of jap.hop plant


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

zipflip said:
			
		

> so when grafting MJ to another species of plant does it then take on a similar growing disposition as teh existing root based plant or does teh MJ part of it do its own thing then seperate fromt he host plant


 


The host  is  called.."base"   then  other  strains  are  Grafted  on  that...each  strain  stays  same and  the  "base"  plant  is  only  for  roots for  feeding...Im  doing  one  that  will  host  4 strains:hubba: ..to  start...but  Im  new  to  this  bu  been  doing  the  research.. 


*Kalyseeds*...great  thread  thanks  for  shareig:48:


----------



## zipflip

ur not alone 4u
 i too been reserchin now an then.
 i even experimented with two my mother plants and tried takin a cut fromt one and graftin to another but i was too embarrased by my uneducated attempt and teh pbbbt  result.
 i lost a whole main frame limb from my mother plant now. but oh well. i jsut try to keep her as uniform lookin as possible is all. (OCD maybe LOL)
  but i just love the thought of having one mother plant hosting 3-4 different strains. 
 that would be so much less work, maintanence etc. and most of all less space too :hubba:

  when i tried it. i think i did it all wrong.
 i just took one my main frame limbs off my main mother plant (my bonsai one if you sen her)  choped everythin off it and did the whole wedge graft thing. only i think my limbs were way too woody LOL. 
  wats a good way to determine a good spot limb etc to graft to and from on a plant you want more tahn one on it?
 i mean all the videos etc ive watched and read of this grafting it basically showed them cutting the base/host plant completely off from its root base leaving but a short stub of stalk stickin out the dirt. and grafting a whole other plant top cut similar to the base plant and grafting them so... 
  im guessing you want the tissue to be tender but yet sturdy enuff to where it has some girth etc to work wit givin a good graft , no?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*zip*...this  is *kalyseeds  *thread...ill  be  starting one  next  week..i will  say  from  what  Ive read  you  want  the  scion  to  be  same  diamitor as  base  plant...if  ya  have  a  good  root  stalk ya  can  do  a  bunch  at  one  time  on  that  mom...just  go  to  soft  end of  a  branch..Im  starting  from  a  base  plant  and  will  add one every  two weeks..anyway..look for  the  thread  to  start  soon:aok:  my  hopes  is  to have  atleast  4 on  and  flower end winter..

take  care  and  be safe


----------



## zipflip

sorry kaly. i wasnt tryin to hijack ya thread friend .
  thanks for lettin me sit in  tho for sure :aok:





> ill be starting one next week..i will say from what Ive read you want the scion to be same diamitor as base plant...if ya have a good root stalk ya can do a bunch at one time on that mom...just go to soft end of a branch..Im starting from a base plant and will add one every two weeks..anyway..look for the thread to start soon my hopes is to have atleast 4 on and flower end winter..


 :watchplant:


----------



## nvthis

Man, it's like I came in here and saw Frankenstein! That's some weird science right there. 

I have always wanted to try this on berry canes. We have huge patches of wild blackberry and I always thought the super aggressive roots/plants would suit cannabis' needs quite well.


----------



## Kalyseeds

hybried :humulus japonicus m.X Cannabis satva w.(Haze)
3 weeks old


----------



## Kalyseeds

this is the mother from the seeds jap.hop m.Xcannabis sativa
[COLOR=#000000 ! important][FONT=Arial ! important][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## zipflip

oooooh :hubba: i wana see a full body shot of the lady that purple is on, kaly


----------



## legalize_freedom

hmmmmm...marijuana beer???


----------



## Kalyseeds

a chimäre plant from grafting jap.hop of cannabis


----------

